# QuadraNet’s Experience with HostingCon 2017



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

*HostingCon 2017 – Los Angeles*
Last month, QuadraNet attended and exhibited at HostingCon 2017 in Los Angeles, CA. This event took place at the Los Angeles Convention Center from April 3 to 6, 2017.

HostingCon brought together hundreds of professionals from both the vendor and consumer standpoint, originating from computer software, networking, hosting, cloud and hardware industries.

Several team members of QuadraNet represented at this event, including Ilan Mishan (_CEO_), Michelle Mishan (_CFO_), Dustin B. Cisneros (_Global Sales Manager_), Adam Ng (_Solutions Architect_), Andrew Moore (_Support & Facilities Manager_), and Kate Gerry (_Director of Networks & Facilities_).

*Our Experience*


We were excited for this year’s HostingCon, as it was located here in QuadraNet’s HQ’s hometown of Los Angeles. We exhibited and had our booth at HostingCon 2017, and overall it was an exciting and fun event. We hosted a couple of different giveaways, gave away company “swag” (mousepads, hats, handbags, and more), and spoke with hundreds of different people.

The QuadraNet team had a fantastic time meeting customers from around the globe, as well as putting a face to the vendors that we use on a daily basis. Events like HostingCon provided an excellent opportunity for us to explore new opportunities as well as reconnect with vendors and clients that we are already working with.

*Giveaway Winner – iPad Mini (April 5, 2017)*
Carl was the winner of our giveaway for the iPad Mini we were giving away at HostingCon 2017. Enjoy the new iPad, Carl!



*Giveaway Winner – $100 Uber Gift Card (April 6, 2017)*
Brandon, who was visiting HostingCon 2017 from out of state, was the winner of the $100 Uber Gift Card. We hope you found the Uber Gift Card useful during your travels, Brandon!



*HostingCon Calls It Quits*

HostingCon announced last week that Los Angeles would be its final event. While we’re sad to see this event be put to rest, we’re glad that we were able to end it with a bang, and we look forward to attending other industry-related conventions in the future.

Official statement from HostingCon below:

_



As you may have recently heard, Penton Information Services, including the HostingCon brand, was recently acquired by Informa. Operating at the heart of the Knowledge & Information Economy, Informa is a leading business intelligence, academic publishing, knowledge, and events business. The combination of the two businesses adds balance and breadth to our portfolio, further expanding upon valuable insights for the hosting space and provides increased opportunity to learn, network and grow via a robust lineup of technology events. Due to this change and substantial shifts in the market we have made the strategic decision that HostingCon Global 2017 will be our last HostingCon Event.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ChuckC (May 5, 2017)

So now the question is, who will start the next "HostingCon"?


----------

